# Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze, Cyanos...



## MartinBoll (29. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

hab mal 3 Fragen. 
Erstens, ich hab vor paar Wochen die Naturagart Ufermatte mit Ufermattensaat bepflanzt und das ganze mit einem Abdeckvlies (wie von Naturagart vorgeschlagen) abgedeckt. Mittlerweile sind auch viele Keimlinge da, ab wann kann ich wohl das Vlies wegnehmen, ohne dass ich Gefahr laufe, dass die vom Regen weggespült werden?

Zweite Frage: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob alle Unterwasserpflanzen noch okay, vorallem die Wasserschraub (unten links im Bild) scheint mir hinüber zu sein?

Dritte: Da tollerweise das Wasser über Nacht klar geworden ist (neuangelegter Teich) und ich nun bis zum Grund schauen kann, sieht man nun auch alle Falten und Schläuche. Die Falten find ich nicht so tragisch, die werden sich auch weiter mit der Zeit mit einem Belag dichtsetzen. Was mich stört sind die Schläuche. Wie kann man die am besten kaschieren?


----------



## ex600 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*

Darf ich mich direkt anschliesen?

Zunerst will ich mich mal vorstellen, denn ich bin ein Neuling und über das Planungsstadium bisher nicht hinausgekommen.
Ich lese seit über einem Jahr hier ab und zu mit und ich habe schon etliche Teichprojekte in ihrer Entstehung bzw im Nachhinein die Entwicklungsschritte mit verfolgt.

Dabei habe ich einige sehr gelungene Ergebnisse gesehen aber oft störte auch mich die im Teich sichtbare Technik (Pumpen und Schläuche).

Ich beabsichtige, einen von der Größe überschaubaren Teich zu bauen mit etwa 5x3 Metern und einer Tiefe von max 1,5m.

Nach längerem Studium hier im Forum bevorzuge ich derzeit, eine Wanddurchführung knapp über der tiefsten Stelle im Teich und von dort eine Kunststoffleitung bis zu einem Pumpenschacht zu verlegen. Dort soll eine Bachlaufpumpe im Halbschwerkraftverfahren werkeln. Die Technik wäre aus dem Teich und die Pumpe problemlos zugänglich.

Da ich allerdings in einer Gegend wohne, wo die Winter recht hart sein können, habe ich Bedenken wegen der Gefahr des Einfrierens der Leitungen. Die Pumpe selbst kann ja problemlos übern Winter ins Warme aber was ist mit dem Zulauf vom Teich? Der kommt ja von ca -1,3m herauf und mündet irgendwo bei vielleicht -0,3m im Pumpenschacht. Dort soll ein Absperrhahn oder ein Schieberegler den Zulauf regeln/stoppen. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für den Wg zurück zum Teich (ist über einen kleinen Bachlauf geplant), aber da sehe ich weniger Probleme, denn der Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Bachlauf soll so verlegt werden, daß er entleert und entfernt werden kann.

Johannes


----------



## Daniteich (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*

Hallo Martin,

zu den ufermatten kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. möchte dir aber einen tipp zu den falten geben, versuche alle größeren öffnungen zu verschließen oder abzudecken. ich habe schon 2 koi verloren, die in solche löcher geschwommen sind und nicht mehr rauskonnten. wenn die ganz eng drin sind können sie nicht mehr atmen.

die schläuche kannst du evtl. mit steinen überdecken oder auch mit einem vlies umwickeln wo sich pfanzen/algen ansiedeln, hat aber den nachteil das du die pumpe im winter aus dem teich nehmen mußt.

lg


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*

Hallo Martin.

Die __ Wasserschraube berappelt sich bestimmt, wenn ihr Deine Wasserwerte zusagen.

Was die Schläuche angeht - hast Du nicht noch etwas Ufermatte übrig? Diese würde ich um die Schläuche wickeln, beispielsweise mit Kabelbindern fest machen und gut ist. Binnen weniger Monate sieht Du nichts mehr davon und trotzdem kannst Du die Schläuche bei Bedarf noch aus dem Teich holen... 

Zur Ufermattensaat-- ich hatte meine gar nicht abgedeckt, aber außer Kuckuckslichtnelken habe ich bisher auch nur wenig entdeckt.


----------



## MartinBoll (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*

Was für Wasserwerte bevorzugt denn die __ Wasserschraube? Also die normalen Wasserwerte sind alle top, aber die sind ja eher für die Fische.

Ich hab noch was Ufermatte, werd ich mal versuchen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*

Hallo Martin,
das ist doch schon mal ein vielversprechender Start mit Deinem Teich!   
Die Pflanzen brauchen halt' eine Weile, und ein "Wassergarten" braucht schon einiges an Pflege. So wie ich eins Deiner Photos richtig deute, bilden sich "Cyanos" am unbewachsenen Boden, was keinesfalls auf Nährstoffarmut hinweist.
Dementsprechend würde ich eine hohe Wasserhärte vermuten, was vielleicht nicht so beliebt bei den __ Vallisnerien ist. Allerdings ist eine hohe KH gut in vielen anderen Dingen, gerade am Anfang, wo die Pflanzen im Teich noch klein sind. Ich hoffe, dass sich bezüglich Deiner Frage einige der Spezialisten noch melden.
Bei mir im Jahr zwei habe ich mittlerweile geteilte Erfahrungen mit der Wasserqualität und dem Pflanzenwachstum.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich über Blätter, Blütenstaub (und "Staub" generell) erstaunlich hoch. Der mehr als "Basteltrieb" erfolgte Umbau des Filters war nötig, sonst würde ich wohl an die Grenze zwischen "Grünwasser" und Fadenalgen geraten. So sind die Fadenalgen überall dort zu finden, wo das Wasser nicht umgewälzt wird, oder keine Pflanzen sind... .
Die Fische freuts, weil sie dort viel Futter finden, und mir einen großen Teil der Arbeit des Entfernens abnehmen. Nur an einigen Randzonen sammeln sich Algen, was wiederum __ Libellen und anderes Wassergetier freut.
So sind einige Pflanzen gut gewachsen, andere leider nicht. Heute habe ich die __ Nase voll mit meinen Schwanenblumen, und habe die Hälfte davon gedüngt. Diese haben alle gut ausgetrieben, aber seit 6 Wochen haben sie nicht zugelegt, und sind mittlerweile an der Blütezeit vorbei... .
Ebenso habe ich eine meiner __ Teichrosen "nachgedüngt", da beide seit einem Monat nur noch kleine Blätter produzieren (aber nach wie vor blühfreudig sind).
Rein tendenziell kann ich sagen, dass die als "Repositionspflanzen" eingestuften Arten ale gut bei mir wachsen, nur die beiden eben genannten Arten weniger nett zu mir sind. Am Teichrand wachsen dagegen alle Pflanzen, wenn auch nicht in "Gartengröße".


----------



## MartinBoll (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> das ist doch schon mal ein vielversprechender Start mit Deinem Teich!
> Die Pflanzen brauchen halt' eine Weile, und ein "Wassergarten" braucht schon einiges an Pflege. So wie ich eins Deiner Photos richtig deute, bilden sich "Cyanos" am unbewachsenen Boden, was keinesfalls auf Nährstoffarmut hinweist.
> Dementsprechend würde ich eine hohe Wasserhärte vermuten, was vielleicht nicht so beliebt bei den __ Vallisnerien ist. Allerdings ist eine hohe KH gut in vielen anderen Dingen, gerade am Anfang, wo die Pflanzen im Teich noch klein sind. Ich hoffe, dass sich bezüglich Deiner Frage einige der Spezialisten noch melden.



Hallo Rolf, 
Danke, sowas tut immer gut nach all der Arbeit! 
Hm kannst du mir das mit den "Cyanos" näher erklären? Hab kurz gegoogelt, werd aber nicht ganz schlau draus. Sind das einfach Bakterien, die sich auf das Substrat legen?
Bei der KH muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, laut Tröpfchentest hab ich eine KH von 5°dH. Das ist so eigentlich der einzige Wasserwert, der laut Testbeschreibung etwas besser sein könnte. Also höher, da 5°dH eigentlich relativ gering ist oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*

Hallo Martin,
5° sind gut. Mit "Cyanos" habe ich Cyanobakterien gemeint, wie von Dir richtig vermutet. Ich kenne das Phänomen aus schlecht bepflanzten (oder frisch angelegten bzw. zu gut gereinigten) Aquarien. Dann bildet sich auf dem Boden eine Schicht "blaugrüner" Fusseln, die die Oberfläche dicht machen, und Pflanzenwurzeln darunter absterben lassen.
Viele Leute hier kommen zumindest mit dem Algenteil klar, und können per Mikroskop die zutreffende Art bestimmen. Selbst davon habe ich leider keine Ahnung... .
Da das nun der dritte Post über Cyanos in diesem Thema ist, wird sich hoffentlich jemand melden, der davon mehr Ahnung hat als ich.


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze...*



Daniteich schrieb:


> die schläuche kannst du evtl. mit steinen überdecken oder auch mit einem vlies umwickeln wo sich pfanzen/algen ansiedeln, hat aber den nachteil das du die pumpe im winter aus dem teich nehmen mußt.



 Wieso muss er die Pumpe aus dem Teich nehmen, wenn die Schläuche bewachsen sind? 
Und wieso muss man die Pumpe überhaupt im Winter aus dem Teich nehmen. 
Meistens steht die doch an der tiefsten Stelle (und wenn sich Fische im Teich befinden, darf der eh nicht durchfrieren.)

Die Ufermatten-Kabelbinder-Variante, die Annett beschrieben hat, funktioniert übrigens wunderbar.

Edit: Und was die Fragen zu den Cyanos angeht, da haben wir doch schon eine ausführliche Diskussion - einfach mal reinschauen.


----------



## Daniteich (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze, Cyanos...*

hallo Blumenelse... 

hatte mich vielleicht etwas falsch in bezug mit dem winter ausgedrückt. ich meinte das es nachteilig ist die schläuche so einzupacken, wenn man die pumpe aus dem teich zum reinigen holen will.
ansonsten hast du recht .. da der teich so tief sein sollte das er nicht zufriert, kann man die pumpe natürlich im winter da unten lassen.

lg von daniteich


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Ufermatte, Schläuche verstecken, Unterwasserpflanze, Cyanos...*

Hallo Daniteich,

die eingepackten Schläuche sind kein Hinderniss, wenn man die Pumpe rausholen muss. Die Ufermatte ist auch mit Bewuchs immer noch beweglicher als der Schlauch an sich. Normalerweise holt man die Pumpe hoch und schraubt sie ab. Ich kenne keinen, der den ganzen Schlauch aus dem Teich nimmt, es sei denn er will umbauen.


----------

